# Selektywna instalacja.

## C1REX

Kazdy kto uzywal Debiana lub/i PLD wie, ze mozna zainstalowaz np. KMail bez instalacji calego kdenetwork. 

W Gentoo tez tak mozna!! 

```
export DO_NOT_COMPILE="ZbednySoft1 ZbzdnySoft2" emerge pakiet
```

Zbedne czesci piszemy bez przecinkow. 

Jeśli za dużo wytniemy to wpisujemy

```
unset $DO_NOT_COMPILE 
```

Liste "klockow" budujacych pakiet mozna znalesc na stronie producenta. W tym wypadku jest to http://docs.kde.org/

p.s. Z pewnych wzgledow napisalem ten temat bez polskich liter mimo, ze jestem wielkim przeciwnikiem takiego pisania.

p.s2. Watek mozna rozbudowac o podobne listy. Podawajcie linki do najpopularniejszch list "klockow". (Chyba, ze mozna to sprawdzic inaczej - to by bylo znacznym ulatwieniem)

Pozdrawiam[/code]

----------

## OBenY

Bardzo przydatna rada, dzieki.

Strasznie mi tego brakowalo  :Smile: )

----------

## C1REX

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> p.s2. Watek mozna rozbudowac o podobne listy. Podawajcie linki do najpopularniejszch list "klockow". (Chyba, ze mozna to sprawdzic inaczej - to by bylo znacznym ulatwieniem)
> 
> 

 

Można sprawdzić w książce Linux From Scratch - przynajmniej te ważniejsze źródła.

----------

## zytek

hint: nie trzeba pisać (przynajmniej w bashu) `export` na początku  :Smile: 

a swoją drogą interesująca porada, pasowała by do jakiegoś "tips&tricks"

----------

## C1REX

Twoja rada też się przyda, bo przez export można mieć problemy z odwróceniem za dużych cięć.

----------

## C1REX

Kolejny TIPS

Dopiszczie w /etc/make.conf

```

DO_NOT_COMPILE="wszystkie niechciane składniki ze wszystkich instalowanych w przyszłości źródeł"
```

Nie trzeba się bawić w export DO_NOT_COMPILE=" coś", a w razie wycięcia czegoś ważnego starczy edycja make.conf

----------

## meteo

a tak OT - ten temat brzmi troche jak "kreatywna ksiegowosc" albo jeszcze ladniej  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fallow

no a inaczej  :Smile:   :Smile:     : 

zalozmy ze chce sobie skompilowac tylko kwin z kdebase

ostatnio sciagnalem sobie patch`a na kwin ktory dodaje cienie do okienek .

no i rozpakowalem kdebase , spatchowalem kwin`a i skompilowalem i zainstalowalem tylko kwin , 

dalo by sie zrobic tak , zeby emerge skompilowal tylko jeden pakiet z calego , np. kwin z kdebase ?  :Smile: 

----------

## C1REX

Sciągnij sobie książkę do Beyond LFS. 

Tam jest na ten temat więcej.

Pewnie, że się da... tylko długą komendę trzeba pisać.

DO_NOT_COMPILE="niemal wszystkie  składniki kdebase bez kwin" emerge kdebase

Nie sprawdzałem i możliwe, że jakaś część z kdebase musi być skompilowana, aby kwin się się zainstalował.

----------

## fallow

tez mi sie wydaje ze musi byc zainstalowane cos w czym w zaleznosci jest kwin

wlasnie szukam "beyond lfs" , narazie poczytalem sobie troszke na glownej stronie lfs i sciagam to co tam jest , calkiem ciekawie  :Wink: 

troszkosciowo nie usmiecha mi sie ( nie chce mi sie ) , pisac dlugiej listy , w DO_NOT_COMPILE hehe  :Smile:  przydalo by sie nie DO_NOT_COMPILE , tylko DO_COMPILE_ONLY="" hehe  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Wink: 

----------

